# Good starter camera?



## myabn (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a amateur photographer but I love doing it and am wanting to get serious about it. I need a new camera and can't decide on one. I want one that's a really good camera but not necessarily a professional, I've been looking at the Canon rebel 500D/T1i. Is that a good one? Also, what's a good lens for it to start with? Thanks.


----------

